# Form 26 - Medical examination for an Australian visa



## goodnightlasvegas (Apr 30, 2012)

This form states:

"Doctors, dentists, nurses and paramedics
Applicants for temporary visas intending to work as (or
studying to be) a doctor, dentist, nurse or paramedic are
required to undergo a chest x-ray and medical examination as
well as HIV, Hepatitis B and C testing."

Because I am not going to undergo study and/or work as any of the occupations listed, does this mean that the X-ray part of the requirements is not compulsory, this kind of test is very expensive in the USA.


----------



## cu59105 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi , I just did my medical test here in Australia .. Yes you need the xray and the blood tests. If you are going to work in the medical field you need a more extensive blood tests. It is really not that bad. Good luck!!!


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

goodnightlasvegas said:


> This form states:
> 
> "Doctors, dentists, nurses and paramedics
> Applicants for temporary visas intending to work as (or
> ...


The x-ray is compulsory.
Some blood testes are also specific for certain visas. Student visas require less exams than a partner visa for example and skilled visa.


----------



## goodnightlasvegas (Apr 30, 2012)

so, even though i am not considering study and/ work in the medical field, i still need to get the X-ray done?


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

goodnightlasvegas said:


> so, even though i am not considering study and/ work in the medical field, i still need to get the X-ray done?


The x-ray is to double check if applicants are free of tuberculosis. I know some people with different type of visas and they all did the x-ray. My partner also did it and he lodged a partner visa.


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

goodnightlasvegas said:


> so, even though i am not considering study and/ work in the medical field, i still need to get the X-ray done?


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf

Read this info on form 26. It should help you. I,m trying to find the x-ray form too


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

rufa said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf
> 
> Read this info on form 26. It should help you. I,m trying to find the x-ray form too


Found it!

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf


----------

